# Como probar el funcionamiento de 4066??



## PikaMex (May 18, 2010)

Hola a todos.
Tengo una duda. En una aplicacion electrocnica en la cual ocupo de una conexion abierta y cerrada, pensaba usar un relevador, sin embargo un profesor me recomendo usar el CI CD4066, que es un cuádruple interruptor.
Sin embargo he buscado su configuracion y he intentado ver su funcionamiento, mas sin exito alguno.
Alguien podria explicarme como puedo probar su funcionamiento?.
Salu2 y de antemano gracias


----------



## MrCarlos (May 18, 2010)

Hola PikaMex
Puedes probar su funcionamiento en el Protoboard o en algún simulador

creo que la corriente máxima que maneja ese Switch es de 20mAmp.

entra a este enlace para que veas mas datos
http://www.alldatasheet.com/view.jsp?Searchword=4066

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## jaimepsantos (May 18, 2010)

El 4066 es una compuerta analogica bidireccional, es decir las entradas  las puedes usar como salidas o viceversa.

Conectale un voltaje digital o analogico no importa en i/o o en o/i y el pin de enable conectale un nivel logico, con 1 pasa lo que tengas a la entrada, con cero existe Alta impedancia.


----------



## elaficionado (May 19, 2010)

Hola.

La corriente es de +/- 10mA.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## nelsiton86 (Mar 2, 2014)

Hola gente! Quería hacerles una pregunta. Tengo el siguiente circuito:
(La imagen adjuntada). Y él mismo es un divisor de frecuencia programable con el CD4017 y, con el interruptor J1 elijo a que frecuencia quiero dividir la frecuencia entrante. Ahora como usaría el CD4066 para tener la misma configuración, sacando el interruptor obviamente, y que el CD4066 cambie la llave para tener diferentes frecuencia a la salida (dos frecuencias) y así obtener una modulación FSK. Desde ya muchas gracias.

Saludos!


----------



## chclau (Mar 2, 2014)

Pensa que cada par de salidas del 4066 es un contacto abierto o cerrado. Lo que tenes que lograr es que cuando uno de los contactos este abierto, el otro este cerrado, y viceversa, y pensar como comandar el 4066 para lograrlo.


----------



## nelsiton86 (Mar 2, 2014)

Eso es lo que estoy buscando mi viejo, nose como hacerlo, tengo un par de ideas pero no lo puedo hacer funcionar, por eso me gustaría que alguien me tire un centro para poder hacerlo funcionar de esa manera.


----------



## MrCarlos (Mar 2, 2014)

Hola nelsiton86

En tu esquema del mensaje #5 tienes un *conmutador* para seleccionar las salidas del 4017.
Pero el 4066 trae tan solo *interruptores*.

Tendrías que utilizar 2 interruptores de los 4 que vienen en el paquete del 4066 más o menos como se mira en la imagen adjunta.

Nota que en el Multisim, el símbolo para el 4066, están en un solo paquete los 4 interruptores mientras que en el ISIS de Proteus viene separado cada interruptor.
Para tu diseño básate en los números de PIN.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## nelsiton86 (Mar 2, 2014)

Muchas gracias MrCarlos por darme una solución!!!
Pero como podría hacer para que ese interruptor (que pusiste abajo) se habilite y deshabilite automaticamente?


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 2, 2014)

nelsiton86 dijo:


> Muchas gracias MrCarlos por darme una solución!!!
> Pero como podría hacer para que ese interruptor (que pusiste abajo) se habilite y deshabilite _*automaticamente*_?



"*Automáticamente*" ¿ En base a que ?


----------



## MrCarlos (Mar 2, 2014)

Hola nelsiton86

Y Sí, en base a qué se haría la habilitación y des habilitación automáticamente.
Cada que tanto tempo ??.
Qué tanto tiempo en un estado y cuánto en el otro estado ??.

Visita los enlaces que aparecen aquí abajo y de seguro encontrarás algo que te sirva.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 2, 2014)

es facil. si le das  +b ,la llave conduce. si no no conduce.
para que estan las hojas de datos???


----------



## nelsiton86 (Mar 2, 2014)

Muchas gracias MrCarlos por la buena onda y a los demás por tomarse su tiempo para comentar! 
Ya pude solucionarlo. Puse un oscilador con un 555 en cuenta del interruptor que pusiste a Vcc (el cual cambiaba de una frecuencia a otra), por ende el divisor de frecuencia cambia de una división de frecuencia a otra de acuerdo al periodo que yo ajusto con el 555 y así a la salida obtener la FSK que busco. 

Saludos!!!


----------



## beto23 (Abr 7, 2014)

Aprovecho este Tema para hacerles una consulta. Estoy trabajando con un plc y necesito hacer un multiplexado de 4 señales analógicas, es decir, sensar 4 señales analógicas y entrar a una entrada del plc, a su vez, el control del multiplexor tiene que controlarlo una única salida del plc (con un tren de pulsos según la programación).

El problema está en que estoy intentando esquivar un multiplexado con transistores en corte y saturación por que no doy con uno que funciones, entonces estoy trabajando con el CD4066 pero el tema es como generar unas secuencia de "1" sincronizados con el tren de pulsos de la salida del plc, es decir, que vaya poniendo un 1 en cada pin de control para ir muestreando los canales.

Probe con el 7490 con la idea de conectar la salida binaria, una para cada pin de control, pero no debo tener dos 1 en los pines de control al mismo tiempo, necesito una secuencia que vaya desplazandose. 

Cualquier consejo será binevenido.

Gracias


----------



## MrCarlos (Abr 7, 2014)

Hola beto23

Creo que podrías utilizar el 4017, analiza sus hojas de datos.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------

